# Bachmann trolley conversion.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

There used to be a company called "Light Rail Products"..it appears they might now be out of business:

www.lightrailproducts.com

They made many trolley modeling parts..
they made a kit to convert a Bachmann trolley from its original "open" ends, like this:










To enclosed ends, like this:










the kit contained the new end piece, and part of the roof line.
Does anyone if a similar kit exists enywhere else? perhaps from the 3D printing world?

thanks!
Scot


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Scott, I think the kits were made for the Bachmann passenger cars to be turned into trolleys, kind like an interurban car.

Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, too bad... probably gone...

If you go to the internet wayback machine, you can see what they had, and perhaps find a contact phone.

Here's the contact info from the wayback machine's saved page:

Contact LRP by phone: 


650-355-4815 


Tuesday --- Friday 
6:00 pm --- 9:00 pm Pacific Time 


Saturday 
10:00 am --- 5:00 pm Pacific Time 


or by email at: [email protected]



Greg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve and Greg.

It was definately for the Bachmann Trolley, not a passenger car..
here is the text from the wayback machine, the photos arent archived:



> Bachmann Single Truck Closed Car Conversion Kit.
> Resin Kit: Kit contains resin parts and instructions for making a single truck Bachmann car into a closed type car. Kit contains enough parts (controllers, air brake stands, hand brake) for one complete double ended car.
> 
> $180.00 per kit


I was always interesting in building a trolley with that kit, but IMO that price was too much..
I finally got a Bachmann trolley though! picked one up last week for $10.
I have a replacement (not bachmann) power brick for it, just need some end pieces..
I have searched though Shapeways, but havent found a good way to reduce down the hundreds of hits..

Scot


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott;

I don't have dimensions, but was wondering whether one of the Hartland Locomotive Works trolley fronts might work. I know HLW will sell parts. Perhaps not feasible, but thought I'd suggest it. Got photos of three different cars below.



























Best of luck,
David Meashey


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Possibility someone here may know of something currently available, 
http://www.trolleyville.com/trolleyville.shtml


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> It was definately for the Bachmann Trolley, not a passenger car..


 _despite the fact that you posted a photo of an interurban with 2 trucks! _;-)

I'm sure their parts would work on either - I recall an email correspondence about the resin coach roof ends that fit the Bachmann coaches (and probably fit the single truck trolley too.) There was also a duckbill resin roof end, which was very interesting (I have photos and dimensions of it, sent by the guy who ran LRP.)



> or by email at:[email protected]


A quick look at my photos showed it to be in 2010, so I found the email from Karl Johnson, whose email at the time was *[email protected]* so I don't know if Greg's wayback email is more recent. I sent an email anyway - if he replies I'll let you know.

And finally, from one of Karl's emails


> _do you have some one familiar with a SLA file_


 which sounds interesting.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> _despite the fact that you posted a photo of an interurban with 2 trucks! _;-)


The prototype photo I posted is irrelevant.  its a photo I googled , just to show what the ends look like, I found that photo when I wrote the post, it has nothing to do with the Light Rail Productions product.

I know for certain it was for the Bachmann trolley, and not a Bachmann passenger car, for two reasons:

1. I looked at it for years, I remember it clearly, and I know for certain it was for the trolley.

2. Light Rail Products themselves said it was for the trolley. Quote from their webpage, taken from the archive:



> Bachmann Single Truck Closed Car Conversion Kit.
> Resin Kit: Kit contains resin parts and instructions for making a single truck Bachmann car into a closed type car. Kit contains enough parts (controllers, air brake stands, hand brake) for one complete double ended car.
> 
> $180.00 per kit


"Single truck Bachmann car"
So yes, no question. It was for the Bachmann trolley.

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave Meashey said:


> Scott;
> 
> I don't have dimensions, but was wondering whether one of the Hartland Locomotive Works trolley fronts might work. I know HLW will sell parts. Perhaps not feasible, but thought I'd suggest it. ]




Thanks Dave!
Good ideas..for someone else. 
Those wont work for me, because they arent the right style..but they could definately work for a different trolley bash..thanks for the idea!

Scot


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Scot........ When I had the layout still running, I used a USA R22-115 power truck ... I used the Bachmann side frames and had to do a bit of modification for the install but it worked very well... 

Just FYI...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot,

Just a side note for you regarding Light Rail Products. I had some dealings with them about ten years ago. They were located in Pacifica, CA (between San Francisco and Monterey. Out on the coast, not on the Bay. I was negotiating with them to provide prints for a 1/29th Baldwin/Westinghouse box cab freight motor. But even at that point, they were not financually viable to do much of anything. I looked them up this morning and found they are still "listed" as a business in Pacifica as "Light Rail Products". Address and phone number included in the listing. Might be worth it trying to contact them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it the same phone number as I posted?

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Is it the same phone number as I posted?
> 
> Greg


Greg,

Yes it is .

Listed as "Light Rail Products"
1406 Crespi Dr.
Pacifica, CA 94044
(650) 355-4815


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Karl did not (yet) reply to my email.


----------

